# Keira Knightly Will Not Return For Pirates of the Caribbean 4



## Davit (Jun 4, 2007)

*The Oscar-nominated actress Keira Knightley finished filming her last scene this week as pirate wench Elizabeth Swann in Pirates of the Caribbean: At Worlds End, according to the Daily Mail.

The United Kingdom based newspaper says that Knightley has told the movie's producers that she doesn't want to participate in any further sequels.

Keira's co-star in the series, Johnny Depp, has already said that he would consider playing the ramshackle pirate Captain Jack Sparrow - famously modeled on Rolling Stones guitarist Keith Richards - as long as the scripts remained good.

"I've been playing this girl since I was 17," Keira told the newspaper.

"I'm 21 now and I'm onto very different things, but it's fun to try to invest Elizabeth with some rebellious spirit.

Pirates of the Caribbean: At Worlds End is now playing*


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 4, 2007)

They could easily pump out a fourth movie without Knightly. She was a supporting character that didn't exactly fit in too well with the rest of the cast from the get-go.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 4, 2007)

depp shouldn't do a fourth...


----------



## Bender (Jun 4, 2007)

They shouldn't do a Pirates of the Carribean 4 period. It's already got a good conclusion to the story. They do not need to mess it up.





OniTasku said:


> They could easily pump out a fourth movie without Knightly. She was a supporting character that didn't exactly fit in too well with the rest of the cast from the get-go.



ARE YOU KIDDING ME? 

She is the greatest and most important character in the series man.


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Jun 4, 2007)

It would take a very good story for a fourth pirate movie to work. Although if anyone could do it, I think they just could...
Anyway regardless I agree that shes really unnecessary.


----------



## i bite (Jun 4, 2007)

They sure want to milk PotC, i cringe when i hear about 4th sequels. :x It just seems too much in my head.


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 4, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> They shouldn't do a Pirates of the Carribean 4 period.



Agreed. Leave it as a trilogy.


----------



## Davit (Jun 4, 2007)

i think they should leave it at 3 but they said it's before the pirates of the carribean 1...before the curse of the black pearl without keira and orlando


----------



## olaf (Jun 4, 2007)

OniTasku said:


> They could easily pump out a fourth movie without Knightly. She was a supporting character that didn't exactly fit in too well with the rest of the cast from the get-go.


yes they could, but the I doubt if it would be easy without Knightley character.

and isn't she like main cast? calling her character supporting is a mistake IMO. 



Blaze of Glory said:


> She is the greatest and most important character in the series man.


that on the other hand is overreacting. she was important, but only as much as Jack and Will.

I don't like the idea of the 4th one, even with good story it would be kinda too much. And when you mention that it would be without Keira Knightley I don't like the idea even more.

Some ppl became emotionaly atached to Elizabeth Turner, so even if they would replace her with some other female character it still wouldn't be the same.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 4, 2007)

Good for her. As much as it would be awesome to continue the tradition, it would get played out. The way the last movie ended as well seemed as if her part in it was truly over. 

At any ate, i'd have to say that if they did a Part 4 and brought in a bunch of new people i don't know if i'd be as eager to watch it. I'd probably wait till it came out on dvd.


----------



## isanon (Jun 4, 2007)

aw common dont you want to see jack sparrow drink from the foutain of youth ?? :rofl


----------



## Bender (Jun 4, 2007)

If they really want to continue Pirates of the carribean then do it by novel not by movie they fuck up bad man.


----------



## Hope (Jun 4, 2007)

I don't really like her anyway so I'm not bothered, but I would like them to do another Pirates.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 4, 2007)

Hollywood really like to drag out these high concept films. I doubt it'll be any good. Keira was an asset to the cast, but she's doing the right thing by not acting in the 4th; to avoid being type-cast to this role.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jun 4, 2007)

Keira sucks so this would only be a plus if they made a fourth movie. Other than that, three is more than enough and it would only get silly after this point with more sequals I think.


----------



## Geou (Jun 4, 2007)

The third ended it well enough. Adding any more would simply be milking it, and this only adds to it.


----------



## Al?l? (Jun 4, 2007)

Hollywood feels uneasy right now and are turning every which way for movie concepts. Good that Kiera stood up to this because a 4th movie may disrupt the spirit of the series.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 4, 2007)

Another series down the drain then.


----------



## spaZ (Jun 4, 2007)

Theres still that 10 year gap or w.e when she had her child in the movie. So its very possible to just have jack and maybe some new people and not orlando since he could be off somewhere with the duchman lol.


----------



## M E L O D Y (Jun 4, 2007)

i couldn't really stand her anyway but I thought that the 3rd one was the last. I mean it would be kinda stupid making another one after all that >> unless they had new characters that might be really cool


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 4, 2007)

I don't care


----------



## Bender (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm gonna laugh at how fucked up this movie becomes.


----------



## Haruno Sakura (Jun 4, 2007)

They couldn't pull off a POTC movie without her... Elizabeth's a pretty huge part of the movies. D: I'm disappointed...


----------



## Seany (Jun 4, 2007)

Pff. Like she really has anything greater to do. I mean that IS her job, to act! 
just wouldn't seem right having someone else has her now =/.

Oh well, not worth crying over. Well personally i just want a full Jack Sparrow movie. Maybe more on his past and stuff?


----------



## Bender (Jun 4, 2007)

If they actually manage to make this movie looks good I might pull a Fat Joe and send them 1000 dollars if It's good and make $ 150 at the box office.

Ask me though they're probaly gonna pull off a Hermione granger offer and give her a billion dollars to act in this next one. 

I mean face it y'all. Without Keira Knightly the whole film is crap.

She was responsible for Will being apart of the Dutchman and needs to mother her goddamn child.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 4, 2007)

? Sakura ? said:


> They couldn't pull off a POTC movie without her... Elizabeth's a pretty huge part of the movies. D: I'm disappointed...



Nah, she wasn't a big part of the story, maybe for the trilogy's whole plot, but since they concluded Elizabeth's and Will's story of love, she isn't necessary and Jack Sparrow without a crew again, I can see them making anoter movie and perhaps make a 2nd trilogy set with Jack Sparrow.  It can play out like Star Wars.  Two trilogies with different plot from one another. Prequal being about the Rise of the Empire and Anakin, while the Original was the fall and the choices of Luke.


----------



## Bender (Jun 4, 2007)

All that's necessary is a trilogy not a four movie set.


I swear sometimes Hollywood are such a bunch of fucking retards.


----------



## Lord Snow (Jun 4, 2007)

I am just afraid that if they make a fourth film that the franchise will feel...tired.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 4, 2007)

Man I love Jack Sparrow so I wouldn't care how many movies they can make for the guy, as long as it's good.  Will that be easy?  Nope.


----------



## Spike Uchiha (Jun 4, 2007)

yea they should stop...we dont care any more


----------



## Rampant Delusions (Jun 4, 2007)

As long as Johnny Depp is Jack Sparrow the movies will pwn.


----------



## Bender (Jun 4, 2007)

Shadow you bastard!  The spidey avatar was in my possesion far before you!


----------



## Key (Jun 5, 2007)

no more sequels! The 3rd movie was a dissappointment.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 5, 2007)

I would rather have the continuation story in book form...or comicbook form...no more movies...


----------



## Lok (Jun 5, 2007)

The whole Fountain of Youth thingy at the end of the third movie was a complete set-up for the fourth. I would like to see another sequel.


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jun 5, 2007)

Damn it. She was such a talented Actress too...


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 5, 2007)

Well, there is a reason to watch POTC4 already.. 

can't stand her


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jun 5, 2007)

All she does is use an awful English accent and pout through the entire movie.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 5, 2007)

on top of that, shes a shit actress.......
danm...... why they chose her????... plus I don't think shes hot....
danm.... they destroyed the film....  ... poor Will Turner... having to kiss her in all scenes.......


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jun 5, 2007)

Yes and poor Captain Jack having to kiss her. I'd rather kiss that giant squid. DDD:


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 5, 2007)

:rofl ... you know, actually I'd rather do the Kraken than keira....


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jun 5, 2007)

I second that.

All those tentacles...


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 5, 2007)

I could give you multiple orgasm!!!!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh well, she was my least favorite of the main characters. Jack was the reason I watched the movies


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 5, 2007)

Jack was the reason for the films!!!
Without Sparrow, the POTC franchise wouldn't be the same.....


----------



## leetlegit (Jun 5, 2007)

After the 3rd one I dunno how they could fit her character in the fourth one anyways, But I do like Keira's character in the movie.


----------



## naruto_bruin (Jun 7, 2007)

I don't think they should make anymore, but I agree that Keira is not all that necessary to make a fourth one.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 8, 2007)

I am sad to hear that. They really shouldn't go beyond the third movie since the conclusion was well done and future sequels may not be as good.


----------



## Rampant Delusions (Jun 8, 2007)

No we have to see Jack become immortal. 

Him and Barbossa and crew vs Ponce De Leon and the Spanish Armada

would be awesome.  

dont need Orlando bloom or his mistress.


----------



## Emery (Jun 8, 2007)

Pirates of the Caribean: The Fountain Of Youth


I would so see that.


----------



## Kakuzu (Jun 8, 2007)

I definitely see a fourth, fifth, sixth, seventh, eighth, etc PoTC.

I agree with everyone who really goes to watch PoTC to see Jack Sparrow.

I also agree with everyone who didn't really like Elizabeth


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 1, 2007)

imo they don't really need kiera in the new one, maybe not will due to him being the Flying Dutchmans captain. Just jack, barbossa and the comedy roles like jack the monkey and the pirate duo.

And i'm glad they're making a fourth one, i want to know more about Teauge Sparrow.


----------



## Radharn (Jul 1, 2007)

No more 4th. Trilogy is enough for me. But if they're going to do it why the hell no Keira?


----------

